# simple days



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

What ever happened to the simple days of slot car racing? Some might think it got to serious. It's just toys.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

mrtjet said:


> What ever happened to the simple days of slot car racing? Some might think it got to serious. It's just toys.


I never got into the racing aspect of slots. I did and still do however race with family and friends - just for fun


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Yes they are toys
and like thr toy basket ball, I enjoy the competition, how fast can I make my toy go!!

I used compete with paper airplanes

it is human nature!!

My wife always said she does not like competition, never played sports, but throw a board game in front of her and she is focused on winning.

So I race, I have a great time laughing and BS'ing with friends.
But because they are toys, I provide loaners because I want others to ave fun as well.

That also why I do the videos, if I can help 1 person do better in their racing, I have done my job. Note: I am no expert, bu I enjoy helping in all aspects of life:freak:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The simple days are still here Ed. There are many groups that get together to BS, Run their cars, Eat some good food, Have some refreshing liquids, Show each other their recent acquisitions, Share helpful tricks to get their cars to run better, Where to get some good parts, etc, etc. There are some hardcore racers out there, But i`m sure they are way outnumbered by the the casual collector/racer. Just my .2 cents worth! ....Gary :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The Simple Days never WERE ! As far back as 1962, Aurora was Teamed up with the Ford Motor Company, who Co-Sponsored their Grand Nationals ! This was With Vibrators, as the T-Jets weren't even invented yet !
The 1962 National Winner, who won a Brand new 1:1 Ford Thunderbird, was Henry Harnish from New Jersey, seen here....2nd from left








Back in the Day.... 1962

1962 Ford/Aurora Grand Nationals Advert









And in 1963, this time using T-jets....on the Tonight Show with Johnny Carson !










I'd say HO Slot Car racing was Serious since then !


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL...don't think for a minute that these guys didn't want to bury everyone else in the room when the green flag dropped. It's what happens between the races that matters. 

In our group we race hard and fair, but keeping in mind that we're racing toy cars. Once in a while someone will get butthurt in the heat of the moment, but it passes. The fun wouldn't last long if feuds developed.

Let's go race!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

vickers83 said:


> The simple days are still here Ed. There are many groups that get together to BS, Run their cars, Eat some good food, Have some refreshing liquids, Show each other their recent acquisitions, Share helpful tricks to get their cars to run better, Where to get some good parts, etc, etc. There are some hardcore racers out there, But i`m sure they are way outnumbered by the the casual collector/racer. Just my .2 cents worth! ....Gary :wave:


Gary, that's the kind of stuff I mean. When you buy dynos, and balancers, comm tools,wheel presses, etc. Maybe hundreds of dollars to play with toy cars!? Don't anyone get me wrong that stuff is fine. But I have always simply used an ohm meter, and made sure my magnets don't pick up a certain weight bolt. I'm sure you will back me up when I say I have done quite well with those simple tools. Right Gary?, Right Gary?, GARY!!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> LOL...don't think for a minute that these guys didn't want to bury everyone else in the room when the green flag dropped. It's what happens between the races that matters.
> 
> In our group we race hard and fair, but keeping in mind that we're racing toy cars. Once in a while someone will get butthurt in the heat of the moment, but it passes. The fun wouldn't last long if feuds developed.
> 
> Let's go race!


Butthurt LOL!:wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

There are two sides to almost everything. There is the racing and that is a strong appeal to many. The same with 1:1 cars. You cannot deny though, that all of the details and the color and small-ness of these cars has an equal appeal to some. Did you ever notice that the red cars go for more at auction than the pale yellow or white. This hobby has something for most, whether it is competition, or driving a tiny car, or recreating a car you once owned or wished you owned, it is just cool. 

Old Blue


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The days are as simple as you make them.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess there is racing and there is less serious racing. At the more serious events there will be formal rules and an entry fee. There would usually be pre and post race inspections. If you had trouble with your car you would probably be out of luck. Less formal groups are not so picky about rules, the only pre race inspection might just be a pass through a tech block, after a race there would probably be no inspections. If you had trouble with your car they might stop the race so you could fix it. Some groups just like to get together to shoot the breeze, some groups are more focused on the modeling aspect of the hobbby and are less interested in raw speed.
If you are lucky you can hook up with people that like the same things.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> But I have always simply used an ohm meter, and made sure my magnets don't pick up a certain weight bolt. I'm sure you will back me up when I say I have done quite well with those simple tools


nope
that a big jump over folks who have no meters or know nothing about magnets and bolts!

I was there at 1 time! I tried to work on my cars with nothing!
just like you found the ohm meter help, I found the dyno helps.

The goal has always been to get your cars running as nice as possible.

some folks have skills and build there own tools, i have seen home built dynos, and other cool tools, so for those of without those skills, it is nice when we can buy them.

just like some folks buy cars ready to race


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I have never seen anyone greatly outperform my simply set up cars. Out drive me, yes. My cars, no.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I have never seen anyone greatly outperform my simply set up cars. Out drive me, yes. My cars, no.


that goes back to the skills people have.
some folks are great natural builders
some folks are great drivers
some are both
some are neither:freak:

over the years I have been amazed at the various skills people have.

The most interesting is I had a pile of front tires anywhere from .320 to .380.
a fellow racer asked me what size tires I was looking for, I said .345

he reach into the pile and pull out 2 tires that were .345

so, yes, some folks need nothing to build a car, and others need a 2,000 person factory with all the tools.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

All I need is a bolt and an ohm meter. And then I am good to go.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is great
I need a lot more, because I do not have your skills:wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Win or lose, I have fun.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Win or lose, I have fun.


Never had the chance to actually "Race", but w/ friends on my meager track
w/ I was a kid...

still not racing due to it not being popular here as of yet...
going to post on our local Snobby-Lobby & Hobby-Shop (more into RC 
planes & Heli's there. He sold out of about anything slot related years ago)
to see if there are any slot-type people out there...

I'm more of a "Collector/Builder", as per my "Cave's" walls lined up with
cubes of; HO, 1/43 & 1/35 Scaled "Vehicles" (some can't actually be classified as "Car", "Truck" but more: "WTH??"  LOL !!)

as for tools yuppers #1 be a OHM/Volt meter...
then, came the wheel puller, and last; the "Press"....

the only "Parts" I really stock on are; shoes, **SHOE SPRINGS** (there MUST be a small inventory of "Them" Critters hidden in all the cracks/crevices around my kitchen, living room & shop  )

Wheels & Tires, accumulated over custom builds over the years & of course
T-Jet guide pins.. I seem to go through those as much as shoes & springs..

I don't play hard enough to have a gear-puller yet, & w/ my hands shaking & arthritic....

an occasional "BB"-Ping" for some AW Extraction chassis, but rare even so..
It's easier/cheaper for me to replace most chassis.. than fiddle with the brush screws (Inline's) or Armatures in either pancake or inline's ...)

like stated, these are JUST "Toys"... and I'm trying to have ALL the FUN w/ 'Em I Can :tongue:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

One thing is for sure, slot racing is more real then that joke called nascar.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Be nice now.

Old Blue


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> slot racing is more real then that joke called nascar.


:dude::thumbsup::thumbsup:

yea
lets take a car and wrap in alum foil and call it a ford, toyota etc..


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

slotking said:


> :dude::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> yea
> lets take a car and wrap in alum foil and call it a ford, toyota etc..


Now be nice, it is not aluminum foil, it is vinyl/plastic of some sort.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Now be nice, it is not aluminum foil, it is vinyl/plastic of some sort.


I am not sure how, but a short nascar race got on my TV!!
I saw one of the cars hit a knat, and the front end crumpled up!!

The knat then flew away:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gnat ?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

A gnat is any of many species of tiny flying insects in the Dipterid suborder Nematocera, especially those in the families Mycetophilidae, Anisopodidae and Sciaridae.

the little tiny flying bugs that get in your eyes, ears, nose & mouth
way smaller than a fly


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thinking about it, there were lots of them when I lived in VA.
but I have not noticed them up here in NY


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotking said:


> thinking about it, there were lots of them when I lived in VA.
> but I have not noticed them up here in NY


Thats because NY is heaven on earth. Or it's so bad, no gnat would like here.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Ha ha, how did we go from the great old simple days to discussing where gnats live!?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the simpler approach but still like a laid back atmosphere . That's why my racing friends and have a more informal garage / basement circuit going . We race most pancake motored slot cars and have affordable and basic rules .

Gonzo


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Or it's so bad, no gnat would like here.


they like to live in free states



> We race most pancake motored slot cars and have affordable and basic rules


.

For some that is a misnomer.

I thought racing box stock was an easy cheap concept.
then I saw how nuch time and money some people put into the cheap and simple classes, that it blew my mind.

I remember a guy spending thousands of $$ buying box stock cars to find some that were really fast.

the other issue with simple rules is the part sorting to put together the best car. 

so in a way, the class that allows more tweaks can actually be cheaper than the so called simple rule racing.

after saying all that above:
yes, some folks just run for fun and that does work.


----------

